# ski length



## freebie (Dec 10, 2007)

how much does ski length have to do with control, I can make nice smooth turns on moderate pitch slopes but once it gets steep my skiis(K2 Escape 5500) tend to run out on me, not sure if it is technique, skiis that are too long too stiff etc, just feel like they are kid of slow edge to edge, I like to go down the edge of the trail making quick sharp turns at a moderate speed, might go try to hit some demo days and try something different, I'm still fairly new to the shaped skiis so don't really know what to look for
thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

What length are your Escapes? The 5500 was an advanced level ski IIRC. What is your weight? Skiing ability?


----------



## freebie (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not sure on exact length but I'm 6'2" and they reach my nose with no shoes on, I think they were 178 if I remember though, my ability is imdermediate/advanced intermediate, I weigh 250 right now but need to drop about 30 lbs, these skiis are fast, just don't turn very quick


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2007)

freebie said:


> I'm not sure on exact length but I'm 6'2" and they reach my nose with no shoes on, I think they were 178 if I remember though, my ability is imdermediate/advanced intermediate, I weigh 250 right now but need to drop about 30 lbs, these skiis are fast, just don't turn very quick



I don't know that much about those skis, but K2s tend to be very damp and if these are medium to long radius they are not going to be very snappy.

I demoed a pair of K2 Apache Strykers last fall and they were a very nice ski. They felt light and smooth, but were very snappy. Give them a try if you get the chance. 178 sounds like a good length for you (I'm on 178's, 5'9" and 210lbs) although if you do like the snappy turns a little shorter might help.


----------



## freebie (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm gonna try and hit some demo days in the next week or so to see about finding something, then just gotta hide some money from the "woman" and find a friend who will let me store skiis at his house until a latter date....lol...she's actually pretty good about stuff but wasn't too happy about me getting custom footbeds last month that cost more than her boots did


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

I think at your height and weight, you should be able to turn most 178cm skis.  It might be harder to carve them on really steep terrain, but you should be able to skid them into quick snappy turns that help control your speed.  Have the skis been tuned?

It might be worth it to have an instructor look at your form to make sure its not something you are doing that is causing this... could turn out to be a cheaper fix (and better long term) than buying another pair.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Dec 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> What length are your Escapes? The 5500 was an advanced level ski IIRC. What is your weight? Skiing ability?


Greg stay out of the deep end of the ski gear pool!
yuk-yuk...
The 5500 is one of the softest skis that K2 has ever made.
it is/was made for light weight skiers!
and to be skied in soft snow.
Then it became one of their low end ski to be sold at large sporting good stores as a package ski.
even back in the early 80's it was K2's softy.
with that said going long and a aggressive  base and edge bevel might do the trick with edge hold(1 base and 3 side) not this might defeat the design of the 5500, after all it is a softy!
All k2 skis come with a 1 base and 1 side bevel.(outside of their race skis).
Peace out SJR!


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Greg stay out of the deep end of the ski gear pool!
> yuk-yuk...
> The 5500 is one of the softest skis that K2 has ever made.
> it is/was made for light weight skiers!



Heh. My bad. I was under the impression that therewere three levels to the Escape series, the 3500, 4500 and 5500 with the 5500 being the advanced level ski of the group. Not quite the level of the Axis series though. But what do I know...? :razz:


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 11, 2007)

K2's skis that are 35xx, 45xx and 55xx are their mid level skis. They are made to be stable and good for learning. They are not meant to go that fast nor be that fast edge to edge.  The strykers (apache x's) are a much better ski for carving and edge to edge skiing and have the same footbrint as any 55xx ski (generally- the waist has grown).  I ski a short short pair of x's because I like short skis. My Apache Chiefs are only 181 - and those are powder boards. I'm about 6 feet tall so it's really about what suits you.  

On a side note- what do you mean "run out on you"
They get wobbly? Tip flap?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Greg stay out of the deep end of the ski gear pool!
> yuk-yuk...
> The 5500 is one of the softest skis that K2 has ever made.
> it is/was made for light weight skiers!
> ...



The more recent 5500 is an upper intermediate/advanced ski, ie. high end of the middle.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 11, 2007)

2001/2002 review

Escape Series
The famous go-anywhere, do-anything 5500 moniker has returned, and now it has a series of its own. The 5500 is a performance all-mountain ski with a titanium layer, while the, 4500 3500, and 2500 are for intermediate and advanced all-mountain skiing and have a triaxially-braided wood core.
New: Escape 5500, Escape 4500, Escape 3500, Escape 2500.


----------



## freebie (Dec 11, 2007)

just can't seem to go slow in them, no problem scrubbing speed or anything, just seems that I'm either skidding or going faster than I want to, maybe I'll try the tune-up option but I am still going to look for something a little shorter and snappier also, would like a little more control on the real steep stuff and in the crud as the escapes seem to get trhown around a little, they are nice for powder days when you need speed to float, just not that great on steep groomed stuff or at least to my taste, i'll know for sure after demoing some stuff, these are the only ski I've been on since shaped skiis came to be(took a hiatus for the single board)


----------



## jack97 (Dec 12, 2007)

freebie said:


> just can't seem to go slow in them, no problem scrubbing speed or anything, just seems that I'm either skidding or going faster than I want to, maybe I'll try the tune-up option but I am still going to look for something a little shorter and snappier also, would like a little more control on the real steep stuff and in the crud as the escapes seem to get trhown around a little, they are nice for powder days when you need speed to float, just not that great on steep groomed stuff or at least to my taste, i'll know for sure after demoing some stuff, these are the only ski I've been on since shaped skiis came to be(took a hiatus for the single board)



Generally, when going to the steeps, you amplify the problems you have.  It could be technical things like; not having have a clean release, not having a strong edge engagement, weight transfer  and so on. A "tactical" reason could be not finishing you turns... by making rounder turns, you can control speed.  

Having said all that, I do prefer a stiffer ski so that I can release and engage my edges quickly. For me, it seems to be more responsive than a softer ski. Given your weight and height, maybe the 5500 is too soft and perhaps a stiffer ski would do; the k2 axis series is obsolete now but this year and last years Apaches series was reviewed as the stiffest ski to come out from k2. This all assume you want to still stay with k2, their triaxial technology does allows for an easy flex when turning.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 12, 2007)

Look for a ski with a smaller radius.  The smaller the radius the snappier the turns.  Just be aware you have to work the ski or it will work you. 

Atomic have pretty radical side cuts


----------



## jack97 (Dec 12, 2007)

Escape 5500 has a dimension of 107/68/97, though it doesn't have the radical side cut as compare to present generation skis, it was on the shapely side during its day. 

I agree about the atomics, stiff and snappier turns. Not sure how having a narrow waist will feel when in crud or softer conditions.


----------



## freebie (Dec 13, 2007)

I think I'm going to drop them off for a good tune(any ideas where to take them, I live just south of Boston Ma), and get a lesson to be evaluated, then maybe demo some new skis to see if there is  difference, I planned on getting new ones this or next year anyhow, the 5500's work good on powder days for me so it's not like they are useless, as far as them being too soft, I remeber when I got them they felt good but I gained 30 lbs since then and went to a stiffer boot so that could be a problem too, and I still need to go back to Jeff Bokum to have him finalize canting my left boot and lift both toes a little to get my balance point a little bit farther back(I think that's where he said it needed to go) thanks again for all the advice
Ryan


----------



## bigbog (Dec 13, 2007)

*.....*

Good ideas *freebie*,
A good tune and a second pair of eyes & opinion helps a lot...one of the things the newer skis bring is greater torsional stiffness & responsiveness going from edge to edge...  *Something to look forward to...;-)
Nice *jack97*!...


----------



## gladerider (Dec 13, 2007)

if you are going to a demo day, try some volkl skiis.
want some serious grip? try their supersport 5 star. i recommend it. i think this is a 2005 model so whatever their newer model name for it is what you want. 

i also second the atomics. awesome skiis. i think their newer model names go by metron something.


----------

